# Boric acid, roaches, pet safety



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a bit of a roach problem.

Looked all around, checked where pipes penetrate, tub drains, overflows, closets, on the inside everything seems fine, no obvious sign of where they may be coming from. No leaks, or food laying around that could attract them.

Also, they are not showing up in a specific spot. Not in a particular bathroom or kitchen area. Could be the hallway one day, bedroom next, and the kitchen next, seems random.

Thinking of getting those boric acid powder. For example the big box stores sell "MaxAttrax Roach Killing Powder with Boric Acid" and it says to apply "liberally" in corners, behind the fridge, stove, back of bathroom sink cabinet etc...

I couldn't find any pet safety info in the specifications. I have one cat and one dog. If they find their way to the chemicals would this be an issue, or if they end up killing a roach that has ingested or have these products on their bodies, after the kill if the cat kicks his paws...are these valid concerns?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Probably. Pharma grade boric acid is pure. We don't know what contaminants are in this stuff. 

I've used it with success on some rental properties but never in the manner you mention. I sprayed it into cracks, behind baseboards and into electrical device boxes. I never left it laying around. Yes, sprayed using a partially filled squeeze bottle.

For your reading pleasuer: https://www.google.com/search?q=boric+acid+pets&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I like the roach tablets, which are made of Boric Acid comressed into tablet form. Drop one behind the kick panel of every kitchen and bathroom cabinet where kids and pets can't get at them.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

I don't want to say that they are not valid concerns, because any safety concern is valid
However there is no danger of poisoning your pet or kids with boric acid.

The LD50 on boric acid is extremely high. Years ago when I weighed 185 pounds we did the math did the math and found that a man that size would have to eat a pound and a half to get a stomach ache.
The amount that you would be putting in your home would have no effect on any mammals because they digest differently than insects do.
The magic of boric is in the method of digestion.

Another however
The methods described are probably the least effective means of applying the product
You are basically hoping that the roach stumbles on the material.
The method with the squeeze bottle works if you are using it as a harborage elimination tool, but you have to get it into the harborage areas and it should be applied no thicker than heavy household dust. Heavier than that may act as a deterrent and have little effect on what you are trying to accomplish.

Generally boric works best with a bait
Which bait you use depends a lot on which type of roach you are dealing with


----------



## JamesMills (Sep 18, 2015)

This won't help much I had the same problem,You need professional pest control.


----------



## charles16 (Nov 23, 2015)

You can bring a cockroach killer spray from the market only the one which is best recommended for cockroach pest control and spray it in all corners of kitchen and bathroom especially the sinkhole because that is the pet place of cockroaches. If the method works, then you will not see a need for calling a cockroach exterminator for treatment and it will be saving your cockroach extermination cost.


----------



## melving.crane (Dec 28, 2015)

I think you should use powder to kill roaches. It's way better then other chemicals. I'm telling you this because after using Eagle powder once the roaches problem will be off for a long period.


----------

